
Ask HN: Tiling Window Manager for Windows? - blue--
There are many tiling window managers available for both Linux and OS X that have been shown and discussed on HN. There is also this post from about 2 years ago:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8165924<p>Since quite some time has passed, I was curious if anything has changed. Does anyone have recommendations of tiling window managers for Windows?
======
baptistem
You have the excelente
[https://brianketelsen.com/i3-windows/](https://brianketelsen.com/i3-windows/)
posted earlier here. I use it daily, it's really great.

~~~
blue--
This is interesting, but I don't have Windows Insider Edition set up. Do you
use insider edition regularly?

------
flukus
Best I've found is winsplit revolution: [http://winsplit-
revolution.en.softonic.com/](http://winsplit-revolution.en.softonic.com/)

Although I haven't need it since Windows 10.

------
tym0
Bug.n: [https://github.com/fuhsjr00/bug.n](https://github.com/fuhsjr00/bug.n)
it's what is the closest to something like i3.

